# Google Sound Search hits and misses



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Just for fun I thought I would see how accurate Google sound search is today. I tested 22 bands chosen at random from my music collection. I gave it at least 3 tries before I considered it a fail. It only failed to recognize 5 out of 22. That is pretty good.

Failed bands:

Summer birds in the cellar
Telephon tel Aviv
DJ sharpnel
The classic struggle
Melt banana

Recognized bands:

Vanna
Saul Williams
Pitchshifter
Miss may I
Genghis tron
Blood brothers
We came as romans
Cartel
Asking Alexandria
American football
Aphex twin
At the drive in
Between the buried and me
Bloodlined calligraphy
Chemlab
Dead man in reno
Atari teenage riot

What kinds of hits and misses is everyone else getting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet if you look on the Play Store you'll see a correlation between songs it Google recognizes and songs they sell...


----------

